
$1,884 to quote 300 words from The New York Times in a book - danso
http://www.niemanlab.org/2016/06/1884-to-quote-300-words-from-the-new-york-times-in-a-book-two-authors-try-to-stand-up-for-fair-use/
======
taprun
The authors are "outraged, and have taken to Kickstarter" to pay the fee.

The New York Times will likely continue to charge money for the right to quote
when authors continue to pay them.

